# Ea degree done tonight!



## CorbanGW (May 14, 2018)

Just wanting to update everyone that my Ea degree was conferred tonight! It was a great degree and everyone in lodge got to be apart! Very excited to continue on!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2018)

Which lodge and Grand Lodge do you now belong to?


----------



## CorbanGW (May 16, 2018)

Summit lodge #231 and the Grand Lodge of Mississippi


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2018)

CorbanGW said:


> Summit lodge #231 and the Grand Lodge of Mississippi


Cool! Congratulations Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (May 17, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2018)

It is 15 years since I became an  EA. Freemasonry is a very important part of my life and I truly think it has made me a better man, but rather like a blow torch on ice, more akin to a pebble being slowly smoothed in a stream. It takes time and patience and you have to give remember it is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2018)

Bloke said:


> rather like a blow torch on ice, more akin to a pebble being slowly smoothed in a stream.


A beautiful way to put it Brother Bloke.


----------



## Center (May 20, 2018)

Congratulation to be initiated


----------

